# Integrado de audio dañado en una BIOSTAR TF7050PV



## leeam (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Bueno tengo una BIOSTAR TF7050PV [ http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=182#] a la cualq uise conectarle el audio de la linea telefonica por el line-in y por una mala conexion, ametralle el integrado con el voltaje directo de la linea, seran unos 50v?
El tema es que obviamente despues de eso no anduvo mas.
Queria preguntarles, en estos casos que podria ser que haya pasado, si hay alguna "primera proteccion" la cual podria revisar, si hay algun diodo o algo que sirva de fusible. El tema es que hasta verificar aca es dificil porque como es casi todo SMD no se por donde empezar, y tampoco quiero tocar nada que no sea referente al audio. Hay algo que note, luego de que hice la conexión, el detector de plugs emepzo a a fallar, por ejemplo conectaba algo en algun lado y en el programa del audio aparecia como conectado en otro lado, y nunca  mas hubo sonido: ni entradas, ni salidas.
Que podra ser?
agradezco todo ayuda 

Por cierto, el integrado es un realtec ALC888


aca hay una foto de mi placa donde se pueden ver bien los componentes
el integrado esta en la esquian superior izquierda







aca otras


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2008)

Coloca una placa de sonido (Externa).


----------



## leeam (Dic 28, 2008)

si lo que pasa es que con una placa economica, y me refiero hsata 120$ podria seruna creAtive agudigy se, hay cosas que me pfrecia el integrado que con esta no puedo. hay varias como ser tener 8 plugs, en esta tenia 6 trseros + 2 delanteros, ademas d epoder poner hasta 3 mics, con la audigy solo uno, o conectar varios en paralelo (como tengo ahora con una placa barata que uso) o tener playback en todos los canales.
saludos


----------



## leeam (Ene 1, 2009)

nadie arreglo un integrado de sonido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2009)

Para la reparación tienes que considerar 3 inconvenientes
1) Retirar el integrado quemado sin dañar la placa madre = Difícil
2) Conseguir el integrado nuevo = Cercano a imposible
3) Soldar el integrado nuevo a la placa madre = Muy difícil


----------



## leeam (Ene 1, 2009)

ha, o sea qe hay muchas posibilidades de que sea el integrado el qe se daño (claro, en ese caso ni pienso en tocar el mother)
yo pense que quiza habia alguna proteccion para sobrevoltaje anterior al integrado, algun componente facil de reemplazar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2009)

Si no te funciona NADA del sonido (Ni salidas Ni entradas), estimo que el integrado pasó a mejor vida.

Edit:
Y si fue así, debes dar gracias a los dioses de los electrones de que no se puso en cortocircuito y arruinó otras cosas


----------



## leeam (Ene 2, 2009)

si ni entrada ni salida, y la deteccion de plugs anda muy mal (en realidad me di cuenta que no andaba por eso); capas conectaba algo en un azul y se apagaban todos y titilaba como que conecte en uno rosa frontal que se yo, cualquier cosa..
bueno entonces asi lo dejare.


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 2, 2009)

a mi me paso algo parecido. tenia la placa onboard (7.1 canales realteck ) y estaba usando los 2 frontales (ficha verde). usaba un amplificador de 40W y con la maquina reproduciendo musica, saque los rca de atras del amplificador para darlos vuelta (tenia invertido los canales) y en un momento senti como sato una chispa de estatica en el palito de la rca.

cuando la volvi a enchufar solo se escuchaba bien de un canal... el otro murio totalmente.

en el canal muerto se escuchan ruiditos cuando minimizo ventanas y demas jej pero nada de musica.

mi solucion: (casi a punto de comprar una placa berreta de 50pesos y dejar la onboard sin usar)

conecte en un braket de placas de sonido onboard de una maquina vieja al conector de audio frontal y cambie las conexiones del braket porque no son las mismas.

asi funciono perfecta la placa.... es como una placa nueva.

claro q mi caso es distinto porque a mi solo se me quemo un canal de sonido (los otros 7 andaban) pero no es lo mismo ya q si conecto el izquierdo y derecho de los canales traseros.... se escucna musica pero no el audio de los videos de youtube por ejemplo.

igual averigue un monton y es imposible cambiar el integrado de audio.

en tu caso si no te anda ninguna salida (ni las frontales) te recomiendo desactivar la placa de la bios para q no consuma recursos y comprar una placa pci de la marca y precio q estes dispuesto a gastar.

salu2


----------



## leeam (Ene 3, 2009)

gracias por el aporte, yo tengo el mismo realtek, o al menos es 7.1, es un alc888, y la verdad qe una placa bien berreta como la genius maker value 5.1 entrega mucho mejor sonido asi que por eso no me quejo, es una lastima qe estos integrados tienen muchos plugs para usar, viste qe hay 6 tras + 2 frontales. con la pci 5.1 tengo 4 nada mas... o sea de mucho no me sierve, tengo qe usar consolas o cosas asi para las entradas y para las salidas capas amplificador el tema es qe, bueno por sonido te aseguro qe hasta un chip cmedia como el de genius es mejor qe el realtek integrado, aunqe diga eq es HD y este no


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 3, 2009)

si.. me fije y tengo el ALC 888 pero me parece una buena placa de sonido... yo le medi el ancho de banda y tira desde 1Hz hasta 20Khz perfectamente.

vos decis q una placa genius sonara mejor q esta?


----------



## leeam (Ene 3, 2009)

no se tecnicamente, o sea midiendo, pero el cmedia 8738 qe tiene mi genius tiene mas claridad de sonido y mas bajos qe el realtek. Menos funciones y eso esta claro, pero a mi oido le suena mejor, habria qe medir.


----------

